# Leather Kindle 3 and 2 Sleeves by GardenourLeather on Etsy



## GardenourLeather (Sep 16, 2010)

Thought I'd introduce our new line of Kindle sleeves. We make leather sleeves for all of the Kindle models.

We're a mom&pop company and have been making leathergoods for the past 40 years. We'd like to thank all of our past customers and say hi to anyone that is thinking of purchasing a leather sleeve for their Kindle eReader.

Please check us out at: http://www.etsy.com/shop/GardenourLeather?section_id=7125139&page=1

Gardenour Leather
Bill and Carol Gardenour


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Your sleeves are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

Whoa, these are pretty.  I love the color of the leather.  How are they padded inside?


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

They are sooooo pretty.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

unknown2cherubim:

The inside of mine is lined with undyed leather (coated with clear acrylic, I think, though I don't have access to that exchange at the moment, having left my Etsy password at home).

The Kindle neither sticks to the interior leather nor floats but remains snug, unscratched and unscathed. Pigskin and other colors are also available for the lining.

I haven't had the chance to try this yet, because I might be returning my Kindle to Amazon, but I believe the GardenourLeather sleeve has enough room for the Kindle sheathed in a cover. I don't know whether the Oberon would fit, however, because I haven't tried it. If I keep my Kindle, I'll make the attempt (and post my findings unless someone else does it first).

The sleeve is beautifully made and people _will_ compliment you on it. GL will also work with you on every detail of the materials and design, so that the result is tailored specifically to you.

I lived with a couture leather designer for a number of years and paid attention to her work. My sense is that GL's sleeves are solidly constructed and should offer great protection (even with heavy use) for at least the next five years. And because the GL case is designed like an envelope, and not tailored to every detail of the K3 as a cover would be, I expect it will be useful long after our K3s are out of date. Since people complain of having expensive leather covers that outlasted their previous Kindles and became useless, versatility's a practical perk.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow! Those are beautiful! I may have trouble waiting for Oberon now that I've seen these! 

Question about the iPhone sleeves, do you know if they are tight enough to hold the new, thinner, iPod Touch (4th Generation)? It's significantly thinner than the iPhone 4. Can a closure be added to the iPhone sleeve?


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

I have the 'leaf' design one and it is just eye-popping! Beautifully made. It is the first time I've ever used a sleeve and I absolutely love it. This company is terrific--responded to my inquiry right away, and I had my sleeve (custom made, because at that time they were just starting to do K3 sleeves) within one week.


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok...that woodgrain one is absolutely GORGEOUS!! I would love that design in a bag big enough to fit my Kindle in it's case, but also with a second pocket to hold a wallet and a strap. If I could get this style of wallet: http://www.etsy.com/listing/32206738/leather-credit-card-coin-purse-and-id with the woodgrain design to match the bag I would be in heaven.

I guess what I'm looking for is more like a purse that I can keep my Kindle and wallet in, in the woodgrain design.

Shari

Edit to add pictures of the kind of bag I'm talking about:


----------



## meempdog (Jan 3, 2009)

This is mine









Here is a pic of the inside of mine for those of you that are wondering. Very smooth leather.









I absolutely love mine and get compliments all the time.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh my, these are beautiful!!!!


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

@meempdog, thanks for the pictures.  Those are very helpful.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Quick shot of my GL sleeve taken with my phone just now:









As much as I love the look of the snakeskin, I preferred the stingray and gator inlays when pondering my order. Ultimately, I decided the additional $20 for those options was pointlessly over-budget.

I stand by that decision. However, there's an argument to be made against it: If you're spending that much money already, then why not pay a little more to get the perfect case?


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

And look at this one! (http://www.etsy.com/listing/55696927/bright-red-leather-case-with-red-ostrich)


----------



## SophieD (Dec 16, 2008)

Very nice sleeves.  I especially like the first one with the leaves.


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Those are so beautiful!!I really like the look of the leather and the designs.
I would love to order an iphone sleeve in the leave design, but sadly you don't ship to Germany... Such a pity!!
Maybe I will be luckier in the future...
Are there any plans to do international orders sooner or later?


----------



## ken.w (Jul 30, 2010)

What's the source of these stingrays?


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

A few more shots to show the gentlest lining GL offers (undyed and untreated leather with acrylic coat) and the actual size of the Kindle compared to the case:


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

auntmarge said:


> And look at this one! (http://www.etsy.com/listing/55696927/bright-red-leather-case-with-red-ostrich)


Oh, this one is gone from the manufacturer's page now.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

auntmarge said:


> And look at this one! (http://www.etsy.com/listing/55696927/bright-red-leather-case-with-red-ostrich)


Oh, this one is gone from the manufacturer's page now. 
ETA: Now it's back.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

Lysis_and_Isis said:


> unknown2cherubim:
> 
> The inside of mine is lined with undyed leather (coated with clear acrylic, I think, though I don't have access to that exchange at the moment, having left my Etsy password at home).
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'll look forward to what you find out. I'm eyeing their blackberry sleeves, myself. If only they had clip-ons ...


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

I have the leaf design with a full-flap top, and it is absolutely GORGEOUS! The sleeve is very sturdily made, and provides good protection, too.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I was hoping since they started a thread here, they'd be kind enough to answer the questions that are posted in that thread... maybe they have enough business already.


----------



## GardenourLeather (Sep 16, 2010)

911jason said:


> I was hoping since they started a thread here, they'd be kind enough to answer the questions that are posted in that thread... maybe they have enough business already.


Hi 911jason, I've been emailing most of the people that have been asking questions but I just figured out how to reply via the thread as well. (I'm new to posting.)

Thanks for pointing out a need to keep the thread informative and responsive.

Bill Gardenour


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow... reading my previous post, it sure sounds snotty. I apologize. Thanks for the reply and thanks for the PM with the info on the iPhone sleeve. =)


----------



## Shapeshifter (Dec 22, 2009)

I seem to have this thing about the blue ostrich leather, is it possible to get it in a kindle case?

What does ostrich leather feel like?

Oh and do you ship overseas?


----------



## GardenourLeather (Sep 16, 2010)

Shapeshifter said:


> I seem to have this thing about the blue ostrich leather, is it possible to get it in a kindle case?
> 
> What does ostrich leather feel like?
> 
> Oh and do you ship overseas?


I'll have photos for you tomorrow of the blue ostrich we have available. It is very soft to the touch and has great texture. It is used for making many types of personal accessories including boots because of its' durability. Thanks for your interest, Bill Gardenour


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks,

Bear with me; I need to lock this thread while I have a brief chat with GardenourLeather and Harvey.


EDITED:  I've gotten a couple of question about this thread--just so everyone knows, the thread wasn't locked because of any problem with GardenourLeather--their sleeves look great (I love leather!) and their response to me was very gracious.  But we have rules about advertising here on KindleBoards.  We're waiting to hear back from Harvey, who was away on vacation.  As soon as we get everything straightened out, I'll unlock the thread!

Betsy


----------

